# AMD Geode 200 MHz processor



## RESET (Jun 23, 2012)

I have one newer and 12+ older Affirmative terminals. The older ones have an AMD Geode 200 MHz processor in them. It is a ceramic package. Does anyone have experience with this CPU? Obviously I will add them to my pile of CPUs but I was wondering if there is anything special about them.

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Moderators please move if inappropriate.


----------



## RESET (Jun 25, 2012)

Must be nothing special about these, just AMD ceramic CPU. At least they are heavy shouldn't take too many to make a lb.


----------



## glondor (Jun 25, 2012)

Being heavier is not an asset. Generally means your yield per pound is lower.


----------



## RESET (Jun 26, 2012)

True but when you are paid by the lb, heavier is better. Might be less per lb but I won't have to have as many to make up that lb. I am not processing these, just collecting to sell to someone so they can play with them.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 26, 2012)

RESET said:


> True but when you are paid by the lb, heavier is better. Might be less per lb but I won't have to have as many to make up that lb. I am not processing these, just collecting to sell to someone so they can play with them.



That is like your wife telling you she saved you $50.00 by using a coupon but she spent $500.00 to be able to use the coupon.

Or better yet it goes along the lines of military intelligence.


----------



## hfywc (Jun 26, 2012)

experience dictates that heavier is not always better.


----------



## RESET (Jun 27, 2012)

I was only stating that since they are heavier, it wouldn't take as many to make a pound. I am not equating weight with value. I would much rather have a pound of double gold caps but at least a pound of these won't take up much space.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have about 110 of these till now. I expect another 30-40 to add up. Can someone please tell me the recovery value in them? I cannot find much info on them on the forum. thanks


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't have a history with this chip. Perhaps someone can say or not, but the chip on the far right with the black plastic wafer missing. That wafer may contain values if not discarded.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Apr 16, 2015)

@acpeacemaker

thank you for your advice. i cracked it open specially for the pic to let the members see as to what the interior part looks like so that they have a better idea!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> That is like your wife telling you she saved you $50.00 by using a coupon but she spent $500.00 to be able to use the coupon.
> 
> *Or better yet it goes along the lines of military intelligence*.



So you also believe that military intelligence is a contradiction in terms :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 19, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > That is like your wife telling you she saved you $50.00 by using a coupon but she spent $500.00 to be able to use the coupon.
> ...



It is a figment of the imagination and does not exist. :lol:


----------



## gaurav_347 (Feb 23, 2016)

I processed about 150 of those geode chips and got 14.8 grams of gold . So roughly 0.10 in each.


----------



## frank-20011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello,

"but the chip on the far right with the black plastic wafer missing. That wafer may contain values if not discarded"

i thought it isn't a "plastic wafer", it is a little ceramic lid and it is only soft soldered as an, yes, as an lid over the "thinking area"...and i thought there aren't any values in it, is it true? (o.k., maybe a little bit gold plating under the area with the tin on it, as a "binder" for the tin-solder?)

Regards.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey,

There was no plating on the ceramic lid. I checked each one thoroughly before processing.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## frank-20011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi,

no...i think, the gold plating is under the tin-solder, so you can't see it...on the other side on the CPU it seems to be the same: arround the silicon piece there is a tinsolder ring and from them, on 17.00 thre goes a little, still tin uncoated and still visible gold line out.

Only my thoughts...regards!


----------



## TheDragonWins (Mar 27, 2016)

frank-20011 said:


> "thinking area"





i just lost it when i read that quote. thank you for making my night


----------

